# Didn't get HCG jab - should I?



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm slightly concerned about something. When I had my IVF in 2006 i was given an injection before ET. I assumed this was just for IVF treatment as I didn't get it for my FET.  BUT, I've been obsessing over this site as usual and found loads of women who had the injection on a natural FET treatment.

So, now I'm worried that I should have had it?  They never mentioned it to me.  Has anyone else had a natural FET with no injection?

I currently 6dpt with a blasto.

Hope someone can help..


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi there,

I had a FET 3 days embies transferred last Sunday and didnt have a HCG injection either. My cycle was medicated too. Had successful IVF with my daughter nearly 2 yrs ago now. REally hoping its worked but did HPT yest and -ve though only 5 days post transfer....


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi PUPO Lady

Don't worry I'm not having the jab either booked for FET next Wednesday (medicated cycle), fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks you two, feel better now.

Loripori - It is WAY to early to get a response on a HPT!!  Leave it a good few more days and don't get down, you need to give those embies a few days to snuggle on in.

Good luck for wednesday curlyclair.

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *Jeps*

Some women have the HCG trigger jab for medicated and natural FET, others don't.

I've had 2 natural FETs....first cycle I had HCG jab to exactly time ovulation to fit with clinic/consultant....second time I didn't have HCG jab as I had ovulated as usual on cd14 and had scan that afternoon to confirm.

Honestly, I wouldn't worry as if you ovulate naturally (which I assume you do if you were having natural FET) then there really isn't any medical requirement to have the HCG trigger injection.

*Loripori*.....testing at 5dp3dt is way too early to be getting an accurate result. Your embies are only 8 days old and they would only have been ready to begin implanting once they reached blastocyst at 5 days old, usually starting implantation around 24hrs later so when 6 days old....so only in past couple of days would implantation have possibly begun and it can take up until they're around 12 days old.

Lots of luck to you all
Natasha


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so so much all of you. When I did my IVF I was too scared to test and get a positive early as I knew that the HCG from ingection may still be in my system. This time I am so so consumed with it. I dodnt have any more tests at home now so thats good. This wait is like a torture method from medival times! My husband keeps wondering why I am so cranky too! REally appreciated you saying its to early though ladies as gives me more hope. Love and best wishes to you all xx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Jeps getting nervous now!!

Lori stay away from the pee sticks    xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, I know Im hopeless but I did another HPT this morn. The digital Clearblue one which not only costs a fortune but also tells me in plain English that I am NOT PREGNANT. I had my FET exactly a week agao today. IS is still too early for a HPT? I am going out of my brain....

Why is this so hard?

Does that make me 7 days post 3 day embies or 8 days post 3 day embies? Wish I could just fast forward to Thursday...


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi loripori

It aint over til AF rears her ugly head as far as I'm concerned, and yes it IS still early.  From what I've read positive tests come up on different days for different people depending on the levels of pregnancy hormone being released. If you can, wait til your official test day. 

Mind you, I should try taking my own advice sometimes! Am also tempted to test early and so have given the HPTs to DH to hide otherwise I'd probably be testing every day.  It's agony isn't it?

Thinking about you and try try try to stay calm.
xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so much Jeps. Did another one this morn. Woke up at 3.30 and couldnt get it out of my head so sneaked into the bathroom only to find that agian it was negative. Of course couldnt get back to sleep then as was so upset. I am a teacher so likely to have rubbish lessons today as a result. I really appreciate you taking the time to respond to me as my husband is now just getting cross with me...

Still hanging on to every word you type and hoping for a positive tomorrow, wed or D Day: Thurs.

Hope youre ok xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi loripori

Step away from those peesticks   

If you had ET last Sunday then you would be 8dpt today....so your embies would only be 11 days old today (if you had a day 3 transfer)....still way too early to be testing.

You count day of ET as day 0 when counting the 2ww....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Sending in the pee police to you Lori and you Jeps if you even think about it again!!

On my fresh cycle last year I tested constantly from day 6 after ET and it was torture!!! So please enjoy being PUPO and test when you have been told too!!!! Stress released hormones into your body and you don't want that!!!! Relax enjoy OTD will be soon enough, far too early at the mo honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks guys - only 2 days left now. Good luck to all xx


----------

